# Blank orientation (cross cut turning) Novice



## rrumohr1 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the wonderful advice on the IAP forum and library.  I am getting very excited to get turning. As it has been a couple decades since I last used a lathe, I couldn't remember some of the safety rules.(wasn't as concerned when I was young and dumb.) 

When cutting my own blanks, is there concerns with orientation of the grain when turning these small pieces? I seem to be remember issues when turning a bowl back in the day. My first assumption is that it is not necessary with properly sharpened tools.

Is it prudent, adding a step, to knock off the corners with a plane before turning? (a small jig to hold the blanks may be handy)


----------



## Jim Burr (May 21, 2014)

Nope....what direction do You want the grain to go?


----------



## plantman (May 21, 2014)

Rob; Normaly when turning any object you are turning both endgrain and straight grain anyway. The difference is that we try to keep the straight grain running the length of our turnings for the added strength. When you crosscut a piece of wood, the strength is only the distance between grouth rings and the board can easly be broken by hand. The beauty in crosscut pen blanks is the unusual grain patterns that will appear when turned and finished. End grain blanks will warp if not treated or weighted and stickered. You sould stabilize crosscut blanks or soak with thin CA every couple of passes to hold them together and add strength. Cutting or disk anding the corners will make turning a lot smoother and reduce catches. Sharp tools are a must, they need not be carbide, but they must be kept sharp. Here is a pen blank that was crosscut and turned.  Jim  S


----------



## rrumohr1 (May 21, 2014)

*Thanks for feed back.*

As I think about this more....

Jim B.  Was thinking of the beauty of crosscut cedar or diamond willow.

Jim S thanks for the tip on stabilizing. I just jumped to a thread>blog>site on pressure pots and stabilizing wood, making blank, et.al.

Again IAP is helpful.


----------



## JTisher (May 21, 2014)

Once you glue the tube in it adds a lot of strength. Sharp tooling is still a must though.

   Joe


----------

